# Silver ETPMAG trending



## finicky (24 July 2020)

All Data Monthly Australian physical backed ETF chart is definitely cooking. Uptrending with volume and looks like it has decisively broken above resistance level of a seven year base is how I see it. I don't hold ETPMAG but do have an account in some physical silver with a precious metals dealer. If market crashes I will consider adding S32 and SFR for their silver exposure, also currently hold some Kingsgate (KCN) which has Nueva Esperanza asset of questionable value unless higher silver prices. Not recommendations, just my ideas so far in the context of a near future crash.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 July 2020)

O"area that I see enormous upside in is Silver. This week silver surged and is now breaking out from a multi-year base. I mentioned this phrase in a column a couple of years ago on gold, when it did the same thing, “this is a once in decade breakout – it is worth taking part in serious way”. Silver is enjoying all the tailwinds gold prices are but just with a significant lag and even the run up in 2010 just shows how rapidly and just how far silver can run."




- Greg Topolkin


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (25 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> O"area that I see enormous upside in is Silver. This week silver surged and is now breaking out from a multi-year base. I mentioned this phrase in a column a couple of years ago on gold, when it did the same thing, “this is a once in decade breakout – it is worth taking part in serious way”. Silver is enjoying all the tailwinds gold prices are but just with a significant lag and even the run up in 2010 just shows how rapidly and just how far silver can run."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Worth watching the recent interview with First Majestic CEO, for his thoughts on the silver price and market dynamics, if you have the time:


----------



## Telamelo (25 July 2020)

Gold passed through US$1900 overnight and Silver US$23 respectively  great for gold/silver producers such as MKR (Manuka Resources) cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (18 May 2021)

Precious metals like Gold & Silver doing well so have taken a punt on Manuka Resources *MKR* (especially given their high grade Silver exposure) in addition to holding a couple of other Goldie's in my portfolio (namely RMS & OBM).

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/mkr

Australian Gold & Silver AUD prices
https://goldbroker.com/charts/silver-price

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------

